# Toilet- Floor mount-back outlet flange



## plungerboy

Hi gang 

Need some suggestion for the picture below. I have not seen these toilets before. We have the task of resetting 25 floor mounted back outlet toilets in an old hotel. We have been using zurn Neo-seal gaskets. The ones where you peel the sticker and sticker it to the toilet. 









I pulled this toilet to reset it and I found no flange. The previous "person" used wood screw and some shims to hold it to the wall. You may find it hard to believe but it leaked. Haha. 

Now it's my problem to fix it. After talking to the supply house, they told me this will be a challenge to get parts for because it originally came as a carrier. 

The outlet has threads on it, I think it can be wire brushed and saved. 

Any suggestion would be great. 

Thanks.


----------



## Cajunhiker

It seems the Sheetrock needs to cut away to expose the studs so you can add wooden cleats to build supports around the pipe and then install your flange.


----------



## leakfree

Maybe crank that old nipple out and replace with a PVC MIP adapter and a collar(if you have the depth),or a new nipple and a C.I. collar with a poured joint.it's late and the brain isn't always as tarp as a shack this time of night.If you can replace the rods on the old carrier/starter fitting you may be able to get the foam gasket to seal/seat on the nipple alone.


----------



## plungerboy

Cajunhiker said:


> It seems the Sheetrock needs to cut away to expose the studs so you can add wooden cleats to build supports around the pipe and then install your flange.


How & what kid of flange ?


----------



## Cajunhiker

I'm thinking you need a set up similar to this pic


----------



## plungerboy

Cajunhiker said:


> I'm thinking you need a set up similar to this pic


Yes. Exactly. But where do I get a 4" threaded flange.


----------



## plungerboy

Found this. Think the plumber man said it was a smith part.


----------



## Cajunhiker

Get that flange in the vid from your supply shop and it looks like you are in business. Let us know how the job goes.


----------



## plumbdrum

You need to caulk and lead a C.I closet flange.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plungerboy

Think I found a local shop to get what I saw on you tube. Will know more Monday. 

Adco Sales Inc at 29333 Clayton Ave, Wickliffe, OH 44092.


----------



## plungerboy

Called Adco supply and they have might have a flange. $30 if its the right carrier. I am hoping its the Smith brand because if its not its going to be a lot of work.

Thanks again for all your suggestions.


----------



## knuckles

We have converted a ton of toilets to floor mount back outlet and I always used a smith carrier and they have a specific flange and gasket. I have worked on quite a few that just had plywood backing, closet bolts and neoseals and they seem to work well. 
All the ones I've had to fix because of leaks had wax rings installed so I would advise against that.


----------



## plungerboy

[QUOTE="All the ones I've had to fix because of leaks had wax rings installed so I would advise against that.[/QUOTE]


That's great to hear. Because thats what we have noticed. All the leaking toilets have wax.


----------



## sparky

plungerboy said:


> Yes. Exactly. But where do I get a 4" threaded flange.


Mobile home flanges are threaded, might work for ya


----------



## Redwood

knuckles said:


> All the ones I've had to fix because of leaks had wax rings installed so I would advise against that.





plungerboy said:


> That's great to hear. Because thats what we have noticed. All the leaking toilets have wax.


Yep the wall and floor have different movements so a ring that can absorb movement is needed... Wax is a guaranteed leak...


----------

